# Quit Smoking All Together!



## Halo (May 18, 2009)

I quit smoking almost 9 months ago although under different circumstances but a website that I found extremely helpful was/is Quit Smoking All Together: the Web's Largest Quit Smoking Community

A tool that I think is really awesome on this website is if you put in your quit date you get information or "quit stats" such as mine here:

Your Quit Date is:  9/3/2008 9:00:00 PM 
Time Smoke-Free: 257 days, 1 hour, 35 minutes and 40 seconds    
Cigarettes NOT smoked: 5141  
Lifetime Saved:  1 month, 9 days, 6 hours  
Money Saved: $1,542.00 

Kinda cool and makes it a little more real...or at least that is how I see it.


----------



## Jazzey (May 19, 2009)

I'm joining the ranks of non-smoker tomorrow morning.  I  bought the patches today and this time, I'm doing it!


----------



## ladylore (May 19, 2009)

:thewave: Now that is good news.


----------



## Meg (May 19, 2009)

Good for you! :goodjob:


----------



## Halo (May 19, 2009)

I am behind you 100% Jazzey and anyone else that decides to quit.  :2thumbs:


----------



## Charity (May 20, 2009)

I want to join you soon... I'm not quite ready. I still want to talk to Dr. K first, and explain to him what happened last time I tried. I'm thinking maybe next week? Sigh...

Good luck to you!


----------



## Jazzey (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Charity...When you're ready, I'll be right here .


----------



## Halo (May 20, 2009)

Yes Charity..whenever you are ready you have our 100% support :2thumbs:


----------



## y-bloc (May 20, 2009)

I'll keep my eye out for you, Halo, when I'm ready to throw in the last cancer stick.  I'm still not quite at my ideal weight, and I'm way too chicken to try before that.  Still, your smoking posts keep motivating me.  I think about it a lot now, and I know that I will be ready to quit soon.  Smoking has always disgusted me.  I'll let you know when I quit.  ....I've wanted to tell you that I think it's great that you are here motivating us!  Thanks!


----------



## Halo (May 20, 2009)

y-bloc said:


> I'll keep my eye out for you, Halo, when I'm ready to throw in the last cancer stick.



And I will be here waiting to support you...no pressure, just hollar 



y-bloc said:


> I've wanted to tell you that I think it's great that you are here motivating us!  Thanks!



Wow...thank you so much for saying such nice words :blush:  I am happy to be motivating others as I know exactly what it is like to quit and the motivation and support of others is really helpful.


----------



## Jackie (May 20, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> I'm joining the ranks of non-smoker tomorrow morning.  I  bought the patches today and this time, I'm doing it!



Nice one Jazzey


----------



## Jazzey (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Jackie


----------



## Jackie (May 23, 2009)

Jazzey,

Just wondering how the first couple of days have been for you?:hug:


----------



## Charity (May 23, 2009)

Ugh, I was all set to join you starting Monday! But then stupid Dr. K didn't show up again on Friday, and I'm afraid to start (or I guess stop, lol) without talking it over with him first and explaining what happened last time I tried. I might have to wait now until I've been able to talk with him. Colsarnit golblamit! I have to get off these things!


----------



## Jazzey (May 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

So Jazzey fell off the wagon this weekend. :blush:..The first few days were rough and it was getting easier by the day.  But then the weekend came, and I justified buying some...Sorry - back on the wagon tomorrow morning with the patches (they really do help a lot).

Charity - still right here when you're ready.  Just remember, you have to be ready for it so don't beat yourself up too badly if it isn't right now - work your way towards a date that is ok for you. :hug:


----------



## Charity (May 24, 2009)

Thanks, Jazz. I know it's more important to do it right than to do it right now. I don't want to play the on-again-off-again game. I want to do it once and for all, and never get back into this state of addiction again! My day will come.


----------



## Jazzey (May 24, 2009)

No worries - I've played the on and off game for many years now.  That's how I know that I'm ready.   When you know, you know.  And even if you fall of that proverbial wagon, you still know that it's time to give them up.


----------



## Jackie (May 25, 2009)

Jazzey,

I think just about everyone I know has fallen of the wagon when giving up smoking, sometimes many times before they have finally made it:hug:


----------



## HBas (May 25, 2009)

My heart goes out to you all! I only quit once, for 11 months to be exact. That was when I was pregnant - it was easy for many reasons (Yea, I lasted till two months after my baby was born hehe  ) 

So there was a very good reason and it didn't even last a year. 

I am proud of you all! Well done for even wanting to try!


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 21, 2009)

The countdown is on for Charity and I to stop smoking...I'm taking it that as of midnight, we're both smoke-free..I have the patches (Arghh matie), and I'm enjoying everyone one of these last few cigarettes...

Charity - if I don't catch up to you tomorrow morning - I'll be thinking of you.  (as I curse both of us over a morning coffee green tea :lol


----------



## boi (Jun 21, 2009)

Good Luck Charity and Jazzey!!!


----------



## Charity (Jun 22, 2009)

Sigh... not there yet. I wanted to, Jazz, but s*** happens. After yesterday, sheesh! I'm sure there'll be a post aout yesterday at some point. 

I _am_ still joining you; my date's been reset to this Saturday. And I think this time, no matter what may happen, I'm just going to have to bite the bullet. 

If we could just make the world stop for a bit while we break this addiction...  Not gonna happen, I guess. 

Sorry to waffle yet again.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 22, 2009)

No worries hon...Join me when you can.   And I'm sending you my support. :hug::hug:


----------



## Jackie (Jun 22, 2009)

Good Luck Jazzey!


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you Jackie.    I'm really determined to make this one stick...Here's hoping.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm sure you will be fine.  Do you have those inhalers in your country, like a stick with little nicotine capsules in, which you puff on like a ciggie? My boyfriend used them with the patches and he found they helped as he was still putting something in this mouth and had something to do with his hands. He used them for about a month and then stopped and just continue with the patches till he came off it all completely.

Note: He had permission from the Dr to use two types of nicotine subsitute, always ask first before doing this as I know it can cause problems and isn't always recommended.

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

NICORETTE? - Inhalator


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 22, 2009)

I have the patches and the nicorette gum.  I've never tried the inhalator before.


----------



## HBas (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Jazzey, Hope that you are still holding out and doing better every second!

Charity, You are very brave just to think about it  I cannot say the same!

Have you guys heard about the Twisp - My friend just got one and it seems like a good idea if you are not ready to stop smoking but want to start cutting out some of the unnecessary cemicals. You don't have to let go of the habit right away but ... I have tasted it and you get different types of flavours - a bit like a Hubbly. I don't know - it is of course better to stop all together.

Any Oppinions? 
Twisp - The Electronic Cigarette


HB


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 23, 2009)

I've never heard of it HBas.  But if it helps you quit, then it's already a great little gadget. 

And thank you for the words of encouragements HBas  :hug::hug:


----------



## y-bloc (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeeeah!  All the power to both of you!


----------



## Charity (Jun 23, 2009)

I *think* I have a final date set. My husband has decided to quit with me (!!!) which will certainly make things easier. 
We're looking at this Saturday. We talked about it last night, and we decided to go through the apartment on Friday evening and get rid of all the ashtrays and such. We'll try to plan our supply of smokes to run out that night, and wake up Saturday as quitters. mg:
I dread the thought, both in itself and also because of how it went last time I tried... It has to be done, though. We can't afford to keep buying the things as they get more and more expensive, and also, I hate the thought of being so tied down to something. I want to be free of it, not the slave of the Nicodemon (shoutout to Quitnet, lol). 

Hope things are going okay for Jazzey and anyone else who's in active withdrawal at the moment!! I did lots of very stupid things in my younger days, and I know for a fact that there's nothing harder to quit (and stay quit) than plain old tobacco. Best of luck to you! And to us too lol!


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 23, 2009)

:thewave:  Cheering you all the way Charity!   Yesterday was a little rough.  Today I'm just feeling really tired - I think from the withdrawal (and maybe some remnant of the 'pneumonis') .  

It still probably a little easier for me to do it right now though because of being sick?  I don't know...It's more of the habit that I'm missing if that makes sense....


----------



## Jackie (Jun 23, 2009)

Good luck Charity and hubby

:hug: to you Jazzey


----------



## Trust (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Jazzey!

I have been thinking about you and wondering how you are doing with your quitting the beast! Sleep, eat and be merry -(or not ) - whatever it takes to get you through the worst moments - they will pass!!

Let me know - I am in AWE of you and I know you can do it :2thumbs:- and I see you have inspired Charity and her husband as well - and me too - soon - but don't feel any pressure to do this for anyone else but you! I admire you for so many reasons that have nothing to do with quitting smoking and it is just an addiction - and we are so much more than the demons we struggle to silence!

You have a super day Jazzey - I'll be thinking of you and will check in later!

And Charity if you are reading - congrats to you for your decision :2thumbs:- I hope you will succeed as well and I believe you will! Now I just have to convince myself that my words of support for others can be internalized and then I will be able to follow through on my own good intentions to quit!!


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Trust.   It's actually going well.  But I also think that it's going well because I'm still a little sick :lol:.  Normally by this point (day 3) I'd want to chew my hand off, or worst yet - someone else's :yikes: 

And I won't take the credit for Charity and hubby - Charity is the one who prompted all of this.  So instead, I'll thank her for encouraging me to do this. 

Trust...when you're ready - we'll all be here.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry - fell off the wagon tonight.  Back on tomorrow.


----------



## Trust (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Jazzey!

No need at all to say sorry!! You did it for three days straight and that's the TOUGHEST 3 days but I know you can get back on the wagon today and I'm wishing you the best of luck as you navigate all the feelings associated with withdrawal!

Try not to beat yourself up for falling down a little because that isn't fair to you - after all your hard work you deserve a big pat on your back from yourself and others including me!!!

Good luck today Jazzey - You can do this and I will be thinking of you!! When you feel you may be tempted come here and write about how you are feeling and maybe that will help? When I quit I will probably end up writing a book because writing helps me cope! Do whatever it takes to be kind and patient with yourself today - one moment at a time and you will get were you're going!!:2thumbs:

:goodluck::friends::cheerleader::thewave::support::hug::hug:


----------



## HBas (Jun 25, 2009)

:support: :2thumbs:


----------



## Trust (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Jazzey!

Almost another half a day and no smoking!:2thumbs: It *will* get easier to manage - I am thinking about you right now and you will be in my thoughts as the day progresses - and you are making AMAZING PROGRESS!!!:thewave:

:friends::cheerleader::hug::hug::support:


----------



## Charity (Jun 25, 2009)

How you hanging in there, Jazz? I know you can do it!!

I feel ready, as much as that's possible. Our plan is still to go to bed as smokers Friday night and wake up as NON-smokers Saturday morning. I want to be done with this!

I've already made the decision that smoking will no longer be an option. I know from my last attempt that I can handle it willpower-wise. I'm just still terrified that the changes in my mind and body will overwhelm me again, play their dirty tricks and send me back to that dark and terrible place. BUT, if that does seem to be happening, it still won't mean I can smoke to save my mental health. If I need to, I'll get some nicotine in me some other way (patches, gum, etc.). If that doesn't do enough to help, I'll go to the damned emergency room if I have to. I'm not going to smoke again once I quit. 

That's why I've been pushing off the date, trying to get everything settled in my mind first. I want this to be the last time I ever, ever, ever have to do this. I'm pretty well expecting this to be an unbelievably difficult and traumatic time. But I think the fact that I know that, and still want to do it anyway, must mean that I _really_ want to do it, right? 

It's just really scary after last time. I don't ever want to feel that way again, but I guess I will if I have to to get this out of my life once and for all.

Maybe it'll be different this time for some reason....? Don't know why it would, but maybe... 

Wow, how I wish I could go back to my fifteen-year-old self buying that very first pack and punch her square in the face!!! :hissyfit:


----------



## Trust (Jun 25, 2009)

*How Long After You Quit Smoking Does Healing Begin? 
By CiglessBot *

How Long After You Quit Smoking Does Healing Begin?

*Here's an excerpt - lots of positive things to look forward to:*

*"Effects of Quitting Smoking ?* *After Eight Hours*
Carbon monoxide in your body drops. 
Oxygen level in your blood increases to normal. 

*Two days After Quitting Smoking*Your sense of smell and taste will improve. 
You will enjoy the taste of your food more. 
Your risk of heart attack begins to decrease. 

*After Three of Four Days*
Bronchial tubes relax. 
Your lung capacity will have increased. 
Breathing becomes easier. 

*After Two Weeks of Not Smoking*
Blood flow improves; nicotine has passed from your body. 

*Two Weeks to Three Months After Quitting*
Circulation improves. 
Walking and running are easier. 
Lung functioning increases up to 30%." 

And it only gets better as time goes on . . . .:2thumbs:

The healing has already begun! Good for you Jazzey!!! :2thumbs: :heart::grouphug4::goodjob::thewave::hug:


----------



## Trust (Jun 25, 2009)

Charity said:


> How you hanging in there, Jazz? I know you can do it!!
> 
> I feel ready, as much as that's possible. Our plan is still to go to bed as smokers Friday night and wake up as NON-smokers Saturday morning. I want to be done with this!
> 
> ...



Hey Charity - Good for you and your husband for sticking with your plan!:2thumbs:

I understand as I am sure all smokers do how stressful it feels even anticipating the experience of quitting - it is not an easy thing (understatement) - but it is doable and we have others whom have done so as proof and inspiration! I don't have the same exact worries as you have perhaps, but everyone whom smokes does not easily even think about giving it up. 

I like how you are using your past experience to prepare for this new quit date! I am going to try and write down personal reminders for myself that will hopefully help me when I am feeling like giving in to cravings. I know from past experience as well, those times and feelings that really tempt me to smoke again and I want to have something tangible and visible at hand that I can relate to and that I can use to help me stay motivated and on track! July 3rd is my quit date.

You can do this too Charity - and I know what you mean - you don't want to keep repeating the agony indefinitely so we may just as well face it for one final and successful time!! We can all get past this and push the monkeys off our backs and put the beasts back in the wild of the jungles where they belong! I am so sick of my sick dependence on this unrelenting and vicious beast! Freedom from these horrid beasts will reign and happiness and pride will be our reward!! I believe we can do it!!:cheerleader:

Thinking of you, Charity :thewave: and your husband :thewave: and Jazzey :thewave: and anyone with the courage to confront the nasty beast!:2thumbs: :thewave:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Charity,

Yup, I understand the fear of sinking, of wanting to be in the best head space before tackling it. That's actually what happened yesterday - I had an incident with my mother which spiraled me off for a little while (ok - all night).  So I bought a pack knowing that the night was going to be long.  I gave myself that permission knowing that today, the pack would be put away and the patch would go back on.  And I'm not missing it too badly today.  Actually,the patches have really helped.  I don't have those stomach pangs - which for me, is always the worst.



> July 3rd is my quit date.


 :thewave:

  Good for you Trust.  One word of advice?  In the week prior to the quit date, start mixing up when you smoke.  If you smoke first thing in the morning with you coffee - have a cup of tea and hold off for 2 hours before having the first cigarette.  Same with lunch - wait an hour or so before having the cigarette.  For whatever reason, this has worked for me - it's a way of retraining my brain as to when it dictates that I'm supposed to have that cigarette.  It's not as painful when I do actually stop smoking altogether...

And right here for you and cheering you on for the 3rd!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2009)

Trust said:


> *How Long After You Quit Smoking Does Healing Begin?
> By CiglessBot *
> 
> How Long After You Quit Smoking Does Healing Begin?
> ...



After 1 year: Your lungs appear pink again instead of black.

After 10 years: Your risk for most diseases associated with smoking are approximately the same as the risk for someone who has never smoked.


----------



## Trust (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Jazzey!

I feel for you - and I know whatever happened with your mom it only made the focus on your own goal feel near impossible!! BUT - You re-focused and here you are again doing it for yourself!!:2thumbs:

I will not tell my mom about my intention to quit smoking and I plan to avoid her at all costs for at least a week - no in person contact - I have had a bad experience in the past when trying to quit with regards to her and it seemed just as I had announced my intention to stop smoking, and I began to experience withdrawal symptoms, she could not of course support my effort. Whether purposefully or not, I cannot say for certain, but she suddenly became ill and required all my attention and under the stress I just gave up. I know that is my own fault, but I need to create the best possible circumstance when I quit this last time! I am going to force myself to be a priority this time because I want and need to quit for me and for my kids and grandkids - they need to see that I can do it - I need to know I can do it - and I am fed up with feeling guilty about smoking!!

It's not your fault you caved last night - I do understand without even knowing the details how the pressure got to you! - and all you need to do now is give yourself a BIG HUG for refusing to allow yourself to take this much needed time and attention away from yourself to adminster to your mom's need to be front and centre! I feel very proud of you for showing such incredible strength and resolve!!:2thumbs:

:thankyou2: Thanks for the good advice - I am sure to need it and I feel grateful for it and especially coming from you - the "Silencer of the Beast"!! We do have another different kind of beast to contend with Jazzey - but hey - we can do it - and I believe we will!!


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Trust.  And like you, I haven't shared my quitting with anyone but my closest friends.   Besides, I'm doing it for me.  

But I understand the need to stay away from your mom.   We'll all be here for you so just lean on us when the cravings start to get too much.  :hug::hug:


----------



## Charity (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not going to make a big production of it this time. Last year, I made sure to tell everyone I knew that I was quitting on x date, thinking that having so many people know would help keep me "accountable" and stop me from cheating. In the end, I just felt silly when I started smoking again and everyone knew I had tried unsuccessfully. 

I'm not going to broadcast the news that I'm quitting and have everyone think, "Yeah right, heard that before..."


----------



## Trust (Jun 26, 2009)

Good morning Jazzey! Here's a link for you and Charity about withdrawal symptoms - you may have seen it already or something similar but I thought I'd share it in case it may help: Tips for Managing Nicotine Withdrawal

Wishing you a great smoke-free day Jazzey! - I love the *free* part! - and I hope you enjoy a wonderful weekend!

And Charity - Best of luck to you and your husband tomorrow!:2thumbs:

I'm not going to be around the forum for a few days, but I will be rooting for you all!:2thumbs: You can all succeed and you will slay the beast!!:2thumbs:

:thewave::hug::support::friends:


----------



## Trust (Jun 28, 2009)

Good morning, Charity!

Wow - it's the 2nd day and I am hoping that you and your husband are doing okay - even great if that's possible! I am AMAZED that you are doing this - but I BELIEVE!

Let us know how it's going when you feel like it - and know you are both in my thoughts and heart and I'm cheering you on from a distance! :2thumbs: That's a good thing because if I was in your presence I'd probably be quite annoying with all my positive talk when you are going through withdrawal!  Slap the screen if you need to!:smack:

Best of Luck, Charity and to your husband as well!:2thumbs:


----------



## Trust (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Jazzey!

I am just checking in to say hi and let you know you are on my mind and in my heart. You are on the eve of your first week as a non-smoker = WOW! :2thumbs:WOW!
Keep up the great effort - is it getting easier? Let us know how it's going when you feel you want to - I am interested in your experience and how you are coping with the symptoms of withdrawal. BUT - if avoiding this thread is a strategy, I would understand - whatever works for you!

I remain in AWE of you Jazzey - I hope I will be able to do this - Friday is my quit date and it makes me feel queasy thinking about it so I better work on that this week!

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Trust   No, avoiding this thread is not one of my strategies.  I now officially have 359 days before my lungs go back to pink! :lol:

As for the difficulty level - it's hard to say Trust.  I've been really tired so I've been sleeping a lot.  But I don't know if this is a symptom of withdrawal or the remnants of pneumonia. I kind've wish I had done this when I was a little healthier so that I could exercise a little as a distraction.  But then again, is there ever really a good time to quit? 

For the most part though, everything's a-ok.  I do get the stomach pangs when I don't put the patch on.  So this time I've been carrying them around with me - when the cramps start up, I put the patch on rather than go through that.  Today I'm without a patch for the time being and taking on the mammoth task of doing a  massive spring cleaning of my place (laundering every last item of clothing etc..) to get the smells of tobacco out all while listening to Madam Butterfly and Cosi fan tutte.   That'll keep me busy all day so I should be ok.

And yes- it gets easier as you change your daily habits.   One thing that's helped - ice cold water with lemon in it.  Don't ask me why - I'd read somewhere that it cleanses your adenoids which helps but I don't understand the biology behind it.


----------



## Trust (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow Jazzey - You are a non-smoker - It's official!:2thumbs:

You give me such HOPE that I will be able to actually do it too!! SLEEP for me would be a requirement for the first few days, hence my Friday quit date. I know it is a genuine withdrawal symptom for me. It's probably good in a way that you are quitting while you're recovering from the pneumonia because the sleepiness makes you get the extra rest your body needs anyway. I hope you are back to great health soon and quitting is sure to speed up that process!!:2thumbs:

I know what you mean about planning for a "good time" to quit - life is what it is and there is no guarantee that any time is better than another. :lol:

Thanks for responding with your tips and good luck with your cleaning - you will feel so great to rid your clothes of the horrid reeking stench of cigarette smoke!

Have a great week - you are doing FABULOUS, Jazzey!


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you Trust   And I'll be thinking of you as you beginning your trip down "non-smoker's lane".   :hug::hug:

(Of course, I reserve the right to nag you on Friday. )


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry ladies, I jumped off the wagon tonight.  I have some issues that I need to sort out and I thought that the smoking cessation was making it just too difficult.  But I'll join you again very soon.  Still here to :cheerleader: you on though.


----------



## HBas (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Jazzey,

Well done on trying, I have all faith that you want it bad enough to achieve it some day! I understand how difficult it is and support you all the way!

Please take care of you and I hope that everything will be running smoothly for you shortly!



Charity, How are you and hubby doing with the stopping? 

Still think you are all awesome for just thinking about it, I don't even get myself that far! :2thumbs:


----------



## Trust (Jun 30, 2009)

Good try Jazzey - You did great and your right time will come! :2thumbs:

Hey Charity - I hope you and your husband are doing great too!:2thumbs:

You all inspired me - and obviously more than I realized . . .:2thumbs:

Surprise, surprise - I quit smoking on Sunday afternoon! I am doing great - and that's the unbelievable truth!

I read this little online book The Little Online Book of Quitting Smoking, (very much in line with Dr. Allan Carr's Easy Way method) and I realized I didn't need a future quit date, as I felt ready to make the commitment that day. 

Key for me that just worked this time is the knowledge that I am not being or feeling deprived of anything! In fact, I feel empowered and free! 

My blood pressure reading this morning at the drug store was lower than it has ever been - and it has only been a couple of days! 

The physical withdrawal is completely manageable and I suck on candies when I feel a need to, to help soothe those physical twinges, but these little "aches" don't last long as they pass rather quickly. 

I am surprised that I don't think about smoking all the time and when thoughts about it do enter my mind, I turn my previous belief about cigarettes into the truth which is that they did nothing for me, did not ease tension, made me feel short of breath, wheezy, congested, they tasted horrible, caused me guilt and shame, made me and my physical environment smelly, made me feel helpless and hostage to their powerful hold over me, and these were all lies and cigarettes were no help to me whatsoever - ever - in fact, when I tell myself the truth, I know now they only hurt me and others! Today, I can easily overcome the little lying voice that tries to sabotage me by urging me to smoke again, as if smoking is an important tool to find relief from tension, when in fact it creates tension within me where none existed without it.

The beast is a liar and I choose to call it what it is and I will not allow it to seduce me again - it's an illusion and it's easier to quit that I ever realized!

Deep breathing also helps the physical restlessness, and the realization that quitting is my choice and I like that it's a positive and life-enhancing decision for me and my loved ones! 

Best of luck to all the quitters and soon-to-be-quitters - we can do it!

:thewave:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 30, 2009)

Good for you Trust.   That's great and I'm happy that it's going well for you.


----------



## HBas (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW, I am so proud of you Trust! Well done! :2thumbs:

So strange that all this is also coming up - the thread that my forum friends wants to quit, last week I received an e-mail about the Allan Car's easy way to stop smoking - they are hosting clinics in my vicinity and to top it off my medical aid is sponsoring it's interested members so it won't cost me a thing and today I read you mentioning it and give additional information and read that you also quit ... is it time for me? That is a question that has risen in my mind (for the first time in 11 years) I briefly stopped when I was pregnant knowing that I only did it for my baby and the day he was born, I got up and had another cigarette like I have never stopped for a second (I don't smoke in my house or car or around Wayde though) ... I never thought about it before - I will let you guys know when I decide what I'm going to do  Don't know if I really want to stop but also don't know why I'm smoking in the first place!

Good luck for the rest of the journey Trust - Sounds like you have it under control and you are an inspiration to the rest of us!:thankyou2:

HB


----------



## Jazzey (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck HBas. You know we're here whatever your decision may be.  :hug::hug:


----------



## Trust (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Hbas - Thanks :thankyou2: millions for the encouraging words!:2thumbs:

You can do it whenever you decide it is what you want, HBas! And of course so can Jazzey and Charity and her husband and anyone who wants not only to quit but to realize how easy it is to live without cigarettes and without suffering! :2thumbs:

I am in utter amazement how well I am doing. I am NOT SUFFERING - and as soon as I made the decision to quit because I wanted to experience life without this habit/addiction - I was able to do it with minimal difficulty (A little physical but completely manageable discomfort).

I hope you do go to that free Allan Carr Easy Way seminar HBas - You can smoke until you choose not to - the decision is all yours - whenever you are ready!

Like Jazzey says, whenever you're ready, people will be here to cheer you on - which is fabulous, but please believe me when I say - when you choose to quit you will not need support from others to keep you motivated because you will simply want to stay away from nicotine forever and you will want to be free of guilt and shame, and you will want to claim the benefits of a smoke-free life - your new life as a non-smoker!

Willpower does not work because it just reinforces the lie that you are being deprived of something you want and need and cannot have. In fact you are not missing something good when you quit smoking - that was all a myth. I do not feel deprived, in pain, nor am I counting the minutes and days since I last smoked. I cannot believe how easy it is to do once I realized that I was giving up nothing and gaining everything. 

My goodness, I sound like a zealot, but that's because up until last Sunday I could not believe that quitting smoking could be this easy - I had tried before - but something in that little online booklet got to me and I was able to believe what it said and then just quit - how sweet is that!

I wish the words that clicked for me this past week had clicked when I was young and before I had kids, but I can't rewind and do things differently, but I can and will maintain this new state of awareness and good health for myself and my children and grandchildren. They are all so happy for me and shocked too - I had been a smoker for over 40 years - the only way they had ever known me!   I'm getting a mini makeover in a couple of weeks - a new hairdo etc. I feel emancipated!

If you think I'm celebrating too fast, just believe me, once the message gets through the mind's defenses, (and mine were like an immovable fortress, I thought), it is an awareness that is solid and positive so there is no reason to go back - to shame and misery and smelliness and setting a poor example for my kids etc. etc. I don't want a cigarette but I do want to be a non-smoker, and now I am! 

Best of luck to everyone thinking about quitting smoking - just imagine the freedom  . . .

and Congratulations to those of you now in the process - enjoy your freedom!


----------



## Trust (Jul 3, 2009)

Good morning everyone!

Thinking about you Charity and hoping you and your husband are doing great with stopping smoking!! :2thumbs:

I am loving that my car and my house smell so fresh (yes I smoked everywhere - literally - yuk!!) and the best part for me is that I don't have to feel ashamed of my behaviour and I don't feel guilty anymore - I can have my kids and grandkids over to the house without worrying and feeling that I may be exposing them to harmful second hand smoke. I never actively smoked around the children, but I was always aware that the leftover tar and nicotine in my home and car was not good for them, and now I don't have to waste energy on feeling anxious about that - no worries - yes, worry free in that regard - I feel so happy about that and I cannot underestimate just how important this aspect of stopping smoking is for me!:2thumbs: Guilt and worry are very draining emotions and now that I have rid myself of the biggest reason to feel either of these negative things, I have lots of energy to focus on better things like just enjoying the relationships I have with my loved ones!

Wishing everyone here all the best and hoping one day you will find the same freedom in your life! I know now that it is not only possible, but the benefits are practically immediate and far outweigh any false comfort that we are brainwashed to believe we get from cigarettes. I know you can make the choice to stop smoking and embrace the freedom you desire and deserve - if I can do it (a die-hard/40 year/1 & 1/2 pack a day habit/former smoker) anyone can do it! I am not saying that out of arrogance - actually, I am telling you the truth, because for many years - the whole time I smoked - I did not really believe I could stop smoking and not suffer! Now I do know that belief was one of the myths that prevented me from making the decision to stop smoking before, and I hope you will not be disuaded from choosing to stop smoking because of the same lies. You can do it, and it can be a much easier and more manageable experience than you imagine!!

To anyone considering making the decision to stop smoking, I am thinking of you and rooting for you! :2thumbs:


----------



## paul d (Apr 21, 2012)

i smoked since i was 14 up until a 1 1/2 years  ago. i always thought i would smoke for the rest of my life because smoking was a big part of my life. smoking was my best friend and liked to have a ciggerete with every activity. i used look forward to having a cigerette after meals, and they were the best in the mornings, and comforted me. well, atleast that's the way i seen it, and those were the thoughts that ran through my head when i had a cigerette craving. 

the thoughts you dont think about are the black flehm/tar you cough up, the nasty taste in your mouth you get later on the day, the asthma like symptoms and all the rest of the negatives of smoking that you get, that dont come to mind when craving a cigerette. 

everytime i craved a cigerette, those were the only memories i would allow myself to think about when i was in the process of quiting. get your mind off the habit of looking at smoking as a good thing. smoking is actually easier to quit then you let yourself believe, and gets easier and easier to resist the longer you stay away from it. 

at one point i was smoking 2 packs a day, now i can be around people who smoke all day and not want to smoke. as a matter of fact it discusts me now. i'm glad i decided to quit and you will too.  anyone can do it. heck my brother was the worst chainsmoker i have ever seen. you had to hide your cigerettes from him cause he would smoke all his then your cigerettes in one sitting. he practically would have a cigerette inbetween each finger(not literally), and he ended up quiting also and has no problem with it now. if he can quit, there is no reason or excuse any shouldnt be able to quit. one of the bes decisions you can make in your life that you wont regret.


----------



## lauralee31 (Jan 14, 2013)

congradulatoins. i think the longest ive ever gone isa week or two! 
BUT i really really want to quit smoking because Ive become a ch ainsmoker over the past month its terrible I HATE smoking  I feel theres no hope for me. Right now just trying not to smoke...its so hard


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 14, 2013)

Sometimes, it's more effective when you work on one thing at a time rather than trying to change several things at once.


----------

